# Gore Canyon Video



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is a new edit of a video I posted before. I would like to get some feed back.....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoIfQeyECbk


----------



## Ninja_Nico (Mar 28, 2013)

*surfers*

I like that there is a raft stuck in toilet bowl at the end. Sweet video.


----------

